# ATO: Support for your business in difficult times



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Support for your business in difficult times


Having difficulty managing tax and super obligations? Support is available.




www.ato.gov.au






*Support for your business in difficult times*










*7 January 2022*

With natural disaster season upon us, remember that we're here to help if you're concerned about your tax or super obligations.

We have a range of support available for small businesses experiencing difficult situations, such as natural disasters, mental health challenges or financial hardship.

Depending on your circumstances, we may be able to:

give you extra time to pay your tax
set up a payment plan tailored to your situation
re-issue tax returns, activity statements and notices of assessment, for example, if you need to access government payments or concessions
help you reconstruct lost or damaged tax records
prioritise any refunds you are owed
remit penalties or interest charged during the time you have been affected.
If you're in financial difficulty and need support, the small business debt helpline offers free, independent and confidential advice for small business owners.

*Find out about*

Support in difficult times


----------

